# Q7 3.6 vs Cayenne V6



## a529612 (May 10, 2006)

Has anyone compared these two side by side? What are your impressions and which one is a better buy? Thanks!


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Q7 3.6 vs Cayenne V6 (a529612)*

Consisering the price differential, the Touareg is the "best buy" followed by the Q7 then Cayenne. The Porsche is really expensive compared to the other two. The Q7 is larger than the others as well(and has a 3rd row seating option). A new Q7 equiped the same as a Cayenne will cost about 15K less. The Cayenne has a bit more hp out of the 3.6(290hp vs 280) and handles better but is is really personal preferrence.


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Q7 3.6 vs Cayenne V6 (chickdr)*

The new V6 Cayenne is a huge improvement over the old one. The old V6 was grossly underpowered and pretty pathetic to even have the Porsche name on it. But people bought it anyway just for the brand name. Porshce pricing is crazy as usual, and you pay through the nose to get into the brand.
You could probably lease a 4.2 Premium Q7 for the same money as V6 Cayenne. 
The V6 Q7 is not cheap, though, either. You can get close to 60k when you max it out with options and it's not much less than a 4.2 Premium that has most all the goodies standard.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Q7 3.6 vs Cayenne V6 (jperryrocks)*

The other advantage to the Cayenne is that you can buy it with a manual tranny. This will be a big one for some performance freaks out there(0-60 in 7.5 sec with the 6-sp). The *base* price of a V6 Cayenne is 43,400 with a manual and 46,400 with the Tiptronic. The Q7 Premium has more standard features and is priced lower. Options for the Porsche are also more expensive and frequently individual rather than in packages as are availble on the Q7. I am sure the Cayenne is lighter and handles better. I did not like the interior quality when I looked athe Cayenne in 2004- the VW was much nicer inside and cost $20K less. I would assume the Cayenne is nicer now...


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Q7 3.6 vs Cayenne V6 (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_The other advantage to the Cayenne is that you can buy it with a manual tranny. This will be a big one for some performance freaks out there(0-60 in 7.5 sec with the 6-sp). The *base* price of a V6 Cayenne is 43,400 with a manual and 46,400 with the Tiptronic. The Q7 Premium has more standard features and is priced lower. Options for the Porsche are also more expensive and frequently individual rather than in packages as are availble on the Q7.

Manual_shifting a truck 24/7 would get tedious and most normal drivers are faster shifting with the Tip (even faster with buttons or paddles). When you compare the Tip tranny(s), the 0-60 variance between the v6's are nil. However, if you are a 0-60 freak, get a v8 or better







BTW, The 2008 Cayenne 3.6 on the showroom the other day was $58k msrp (same as our Q7premium 3.6's msrp). 

_Quote »_I am sure the Cayenne is lighter and handles better. I did not like the interior quality when I looked athe Cayenne in 2004- the VW was much nicer inside and cost $20K less. I would assume the Cayenne is nicer now...

I looked at several 2008 Cayenne's(all models) at the dealership while getting my 04 Cayenne_S serviced; was surprised the interior looked unchanged from 2004 (similar to the TReg, but a bit more stark; however the Q7 seems a bit start vs. the TReg). 
The Cayenne_S w/19" handles better at speed or on a slalom course than my TRegs or the Q7, but the ride will beat you to death vs. TReg or Q7 -- the Q7 ride is plush even with 19" and its handling is a bit sharper than the TRegs w/air suspension in "sport".
I still think the choice gets back to which segment you prefer; The Cayenne and TRegs are almost identical in so many ways (size, seating position, switches, etc.), the Q7 is larger with a different look/feel, etc. -- you can't go wrong with either IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by ehd at 9:40 AM 7-8-2007_


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Q7 3.6 vs Cayenne V6 (ehd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_ BTW, The 2008 Cayenne 3.6 on the showroom the other day was $58k msrp (same as our Q7premium 3.6's msrp). 
The Cayenne and TRegs are almost identical in so many ways (size, seating position, switches, etc.), the Q7 is larger with a different look/feel, etc. -- you can't go wrong with either IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










The 58K Cayenne you saw likely did not even come close to the equipment level of your Q7. When I priced an 08 Cayenne to match our 56K Q7 it came out to $69,790. This for a smaller truck than the Q7. Still no Bluetooth or iPod integration either...
I agree on your other points- the manual tranny just gives P-car fans the option as it is rare indeed to find a manual SUV(and for good reason IMO).


----------



## Giro (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Q7 3.6 vs Cayenne V6 (chickdr)*

A good friend and service manager at our Audi/Porsche dealer told me when I asked the same exact question that "if you are looking at 6 cylinders then the Q7 is the best option, but when you step up to the 8 then the Porsche is such a better vehicle." I like the 6 in the Q7. It's much more peppy than I thought when in sport mode, which I use on on-ramps, high speed passing and random moments when an awesome song is on the stereo and you want to drive fast.








Giro


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*I'll save you a lot of money...*

Rather than pay $15-20K for a T-Reg with a Porsche crest, you can pay me $5K for a spare Porsche hood crest I have in my tool box and stick it on the T-Reg yourself! You'll have essentially the same vehicle and $10-15K in the bank.
Seriously, I can only think of two reasons to buy a Cayenne; 1) you feel it will be necessary to impress people who don't know a lot about cars, or 2) money is no object and you can afford a Cayenne Turbo.
Note: I assume most people realize this, but the 3.6 in all three of these vehicles is essentially the same engine. 10hp in a 5000 lb vehicle is meaningless.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

Yep- same V6 in all 3. The V8 is where things differ. Also- the Cayenne is a better handling machine than the VW and Audi, but how many people are autocrossing a 5,000lb SUV...


----------

